# New Pet Pigeon or Not?



## kim#1animalover (Jan 26, 2005)

This Website isw great! After reading some of the other forums that answered many of my questions but I have some others. I found my 2nd pigeon today, or I guess you could say he found me. I think he was also in front of the house yesterday. He came to the right place. I worked with animals for five years. The last pigeon I found I was working at an animal hospital where I had the vet bandage her broken wing. I boarded and cared for her there for a number of weeks and soon the wing was healed and I realeased her back into the wild. This one I have not figured out why it can not fly. It somewhat did after he walked into the garage and then some boxes fell and he got spooked and ended up on the window sill. Otherwise he seems to be healthy. He does not seemed to be frightened of me. So my question is what is the right thing to do? I plan on taking him to a vet no matter what (I don't know if my vet knows birds or can help if not I will take him to the vet that helped my other one). Is it the right thing to rehibilitate them and then let them go back into the wild?  I am totally willing to keep him as a pet and give him a great life. He is so adorable. He is BIG. A dark color with just a few green frathers around his neck. No matter what he is safe now, I am sure one of the neighboorhood cats would have gotten him. He would have a lot of free time outside the cage if I kept him. I do not have any cats, two rescue dogs that love other animals. He was evenright next to our fence with them, not scared at all. We have the bird feeders out there near them. All the birds are use to them. So that is my question. Any advice would be much appreciated! Thank you in advance! Kim 

PS Is there any way to tell the age or sex? I have named him Marty because he looks like a boy otherwise if not she is Emilia.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

*Found Pigeon*

Hi Kim,
Glad this bird hooked up with someone who cares. Is he eating / drinking water? Have you been able to examine him ?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Found pigeon*

It sounds as though he definitely went to the right place! Pigeons seem to have a sixth sense about who will help them. Thank you so much for taking him in.

If you haven't already done so, place him in a secure cage if you have one large enough so he can get a good wing stretch. I've used dog kennels when nothing else was available and they work fine. Even a big box would be okay. Provide him with water and food. Pigeon mix is best, but if you can't find it, wild bird seed, canary or finch seed will do for now. He should also have pigeon grit, which should be available from a feed store. For more info, click on "basic pigeon care," on the home page of this site. 

Now some questions: is he eating and drinking? Is he thin, does his keel feel sharp, without flesh around it? Gently open his mouth and check inside. Does it look healthy and pink or does it have yellow, cheesy material growing inside? Does he have balance problems? Does he appear to have any injuries? These can be well hidden under the feathers if he's been attacked by a cat or hawk. 

I'm so glad you intend to take him to the vet, because when possible, that's always the best. Here's a link to the Association of Avian Veterinarians. Hopefully you can find one in your area.

http://www.aav.org/

Best of luck, and let us know how he's doing. 

-Cathy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Kim,
thank you so much for taking this sweet pigie in.
You've got some good advice already from the other members.
If the bird is not flying there is probably something wrong with him.
Another explanation could be, since you mentioned he did fly a bit, that he is very tame. he might have been some ones pet.
Does he have any bands?

First, please, take him to a vet and then we discuss about him being released or kept as a pet.
He will let you know what he wants to do. 
Some pigeons love to be pets and be cared for. They are very loyal and affectionate.
Others want to go as soon as they feel better.

Please keep us updated on how he is doing.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Kim , as long as you are willing to care for your pigeon as your pet then go for it.It is very true, they will let you know if they want to be set free or stay with you you just as mine did.He adopted us first.We tried to set him free a few months after he was healed, but he  decided that the rest of his life was meant to be with us.Maybe you will be one of the chosen ones?Oh, one more thing, if he likes to communicate a lot and coo up a storm, then he is probably Marty! Just the opposite from the human species. ...oops...ah ...  I better not go there!There is more information in greater detail on the subject of the sexes here on Pigeon Talk.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I forgot to mention that the age is hard to determine once they are adults.

Could you post a pic of your Marty/Emilia?

Reti


----------



## kim#1animalover (Jan 26, 2005)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much for all the great advice. He is drinking and eating very well! He seemed very hungry at first. He does not have any bands. I wanted to get a better look at him tomm. and just let him settle in tonight. He seems very alert but I just can't get over how mellow he is. Not like the other one I had. His one wing looks like there is a feather or part missing. I want to check him over tomm. I don't think I will be nervous handling him, he seems to be pretty good. I will keep everyone posted and will get a pic up too! Thank you again! Kim


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Kim,
this is good news, that the little guy is eating and drinking.
Pics would be great.
How are his droppings?

It is likely that he is/was someones pet, but I still would take him to the vet for a check, just to be on the safe side.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Kim,

Quite often pigeons get their wings bruised and that will stop them temporarily from flying. It can take 4 weeks or more for them to fly again.

I rescued two white pigeons from the same flock last year and had them together while they recovered. One remained wild and distant while the other showed immediately that he was comfortable with humans and enjoyed their company. The first could have been released but he seeems happy in the aviary where he has food and a mate. The second one doesn't want to leave the house...he really loves being inside and would make an ideal pet. 

I am certain that your pigeon will tell you in his own time whether he wants to be a pet or a wild pigeon, whatever his background! 

Montajake, all pigeons could do with friends specially when it gets cold. Thank you for looking after your new friend!

Cynthia


----------

